# need a rod repair if possible...



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

So I just picked up a senator combo and the rod is in pretty rough shape. Looks like the cork has been eaten up a bit by mice or something. It needs a new reel seat as well. It looks like the guy took some gorilla glue and tried to seal the cork up a bit as well. Is this something that can be fixed or should I just start over? Would prefer not to get a new rod if at all possible. Thanks!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe does beautiful restoration work on cork grips. He did it on my favorite CastAway casting rod, my king rod, & on one of my St. Croix rods. All turned out AMAZING. Get a hold of him, I'm sure he'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You could try sanding the cork down until you get to good cork.....On the butt end ,buy a gimble and epoxy it to it making sure to have alignment with slot 90 degrees to the guides.....Whats wrong with the reelseat...?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

J&M tackle in Orange beach does nice rod work


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Honestly, it's a Penn Senator rod. Not trying to be negative, but unless you know somebody that's willing to work really cheap or trade out the work, that rod is not worth what it will cost to strip down the grips, replace them, add a new reel seat and a gimbal. Save your bucks and get a good rod for that reel. IMO.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dan, if the guides and rod is fine I'd leave it honestly. Put a gimbal on the bottom for belt and call it a day.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, don't know why I said reel seat...meant gimbal. For some reason, my fingers typed that without my mind realizing it. Definitely one of my "duh!" moments. Yeah, I did some bending on it last night and it seemed to hold decently. I don't mind how ugly it is, just so long as it hauls fish in.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

The easiest way to repair that rod is fill the fore grip with some wood filler than sand until you get it smooth and contoured they way you like it. Then go over that with some heat shrink grip easly found at Mud hole. If your missing large portions of cork you will have to sand it down until you get something even all the way around. Pretty simple and will revive that old grip. Gimbles can also be found at Mud hole But be sure to use the paste rod epoxy because it's easier to work with. Good luck.

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101/Reconditioning-Worn-Grips-with-Heat-Shrink-Tubing


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I got an extra gimbal you can have if it fits


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.facebook.com/custombyjavier


----------

